# Bicentennial Varsity



## Sigh1961 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am looking at this on my phone. Can anyone tell what size the frame is? Looks like it might be a 25". Too bad, it's only $75.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 13, 2016)

From the length of the headtube, Id guess over 24" /60cm


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 13, 2016)

That's a 26" frame. I can tell not only by the length of the headtube but also because only that size Varsity came with the long reach alloy "girder" design stem.


----------

